# Dogs with high ph !!



## SwimMom (Jan 18, 2009)

My 7 year old Labrador Retriever was having trouble with a very high PH, struvite crystals and urinary tract infelctions. For almost a year we were
doing everything possible to fix this. We removed everything from her diet ...changed her water to distilled and were forced to put her on the C/D dog food we were totally against due to poor nutrition aspects of the food. I tried so many different dog foods and nothing worked! I have registered on this forum for any dog owners who have this problem because Im thrilled to say that we have finally found the SOLUTION !!! I researched alot on line and found a vet that suggested a try Solid Gold. I emailed the company and they directed me to put her on the Solid Gold Holistic Blendz food with blueberries and cranberries. The food is lower in protein and does not contain the minerals that promote struvite crystals. Well, I am hear to tell you all that it WORKS!!!
My dogs PH is between 6 and 6.5 and clear!! They also have a product called Berry Balance that promotes a neutral PH in cats and dogs, so if the food alone doesnt help, then for sure the Berry Balance will do it! I actually registered on this forum just so I could tell anyone out there of our success in hopes that others wont be so stressed trying to find a solution. Good Luck!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I have a dog with the same issue and I will look into this.


----------



## SwimMom (Jan 18, 2009)

Contact the company with your issue and they will help you thru it. Im telling you Solid Gold was Montana's savior!
Good luck and let me know how it goes!
You're doggy is a cutey!


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

I have two dogs with the same problem; however, they had calcium oxylate stones which required surgery (three of them). They also have issues with gluten, so Solid Gold, especially the Holistic Blendz, is out as it is heavy on grains and way light on protein. My dogs were taken off of kibble completely, plus they take Potassium Citrate with cranberry every day in their food. It's worked like a charm. All my dogs are on a commercially prepared, 100% organic, hormone and anibiotic free raw food diet and are thriving on it.


----------



## SwimMom (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. However, as I stated, my dog had a HIGH PH which
is high alkaline and forms struvite crystals. If your dogs were forming calcium
oxylate crystals then they have a low PH and too acidic which forms the oxylate crystals. They are two different types of crystals. Struvites can be dissolved whereas the oxylate, from what I know, can only be removed by surgery. Solid Gold Holistic Blendz/Berry Balance is NOT for dogs with oxylate crystals nor a low PH. Only for dogs with a high PH.
I am very glad you found your solution for your problem though!


----------

